# The PBS NewsHour - Killing Bin Laden: A 'Routine Mission' for War-Tested SEALs (video)



## jasion (May 8, 2011)

Killing Bin Laden: A 'Routine Mission' for War-Tested SEALs
ANALYSIS AIR DATE: May 6, 2011




President Obama praised troops Friday at Fort Campbell, Ky., after a big victory in the long war against al-Qaida. Ray Suarez discusses the special military units that brought down Osama bin Laden with retired Navy Cmdr. Ryan Zinke, a former SEAL Team Six member, and retired Army Col. Kalev Sepp, a former Special Forces officer.


----------

